# What is your opinion on fursuits?



## Beastcub (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, Fursuits are certainly an icon of furry fandom, so much so that people think that own and wearing one is what makes a person a furry (i am guilty of this, when i first heard of furry conventions my reaction was "oh yay they have conventions for people who like animal costumes! i wanna go")

i have been making costumes looooong before learning of furries, and fursuits are my favorite part of the fandom and i make a living off of making fursuits.

but i have met some people deathly afraid of fursuits, and others who see them as clichÃ© 

your thoughts?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 3, 2008)

I think they're adorable and really fun to wear, and I've been trying my hand at partials for use on Halloween and as mascots (I'm now a slave to my university's football team, damn), but I'm still too hesitant to acquire a "true fursuit," much less wear one in public or anything.  But I guess that's cause I'm not really in touch with my "inner fur."  :3  ...Or it might be because my friends have threatened to lovingly beat the shit out of me if I ever "descend to that level."  Damn non-furries.  XD

I still harbour a secret affection for them, though, and very much respect the work and artistry that goes into a well-executed fursuit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmm...I remember growing up as a little kid people in costume scared me. I was terrified witless to the point where I would not sit on Santa's lap, or go see the Easter Bunny.

Things have changed a lot since then. For the people who are terrified of them it, it might be that they are a bit like what I was as a kid. As a kid, I didn't know who was behind the costume and I knew the costume had a human inside. Not knowing who is inside, is what scared me.

Now of course I find the whole thing very fun and interesting. Funny how that turned out, huh? I was terrified of mascots as an adult I adore them, when done properly. In any case....those are my thoughts. I'm too tired to think of any thing else to say.


----------



## iBurro (Oct 4, 2008)

I really wish there was a way to make them less heat-stroke susceptible. XD Or more comfortable looking.
Other than that, I see it as a very cool form of self-expression, especially when you can make them yourself.


----------



## Uro (Oct 4, 2008)

I love them and I "technically" own one (being completed in may, I can't wait to wear it AC09!!).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont want the whole suit just my collar, cat ears and tail.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 4, 2008)

I think they can be cute. I wore a leopard suit for Halloween when I was 4 =]

People do seem to have fun with them, though I would never in a million years wear one.


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

Put love and want.  Now the thing is there wasn't an option for like and if I got the chance to try one out first I would.  They are way too expensive to buy and then find out I don't like it.  Renting?  Anyone per chance have a suit for a 6'8" guy to try out?


...didn't think so.


I like the acting aspect and most people love fur suits and mascots.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Put love and want.  Now the thing is there wasn't an option for like and if I got the chance to try one out first I would.  They are way too expensive to buy and then find out I don't like it.  Renting?  Anyone per chance have a suit for a 6'8" guy to try out?
> 
> 
> ...didn't think so.
> ...




if you have any desire to try on a fursuit then pick "i love them and want one" 
i mean if money was not an issue or one was offered for free you would want one right?


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 4, 2008)

What about...I like them but I'm indifferent?


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 4, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> What about...I like them but I'm indifferent?



getting too specific (cannot change poll or i would....)

if a friend handed you a suit and said "here wear this and come to a con with me" and you would wear it then pick "i love them and want one"


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> if you have any desire to try on a fursuit then pick "i love them and want one"
> i mean if money was not an issue or one was offered for free you would want one right?



That is what I picked.  Our mascot here went around the campus for the blood drive.  Instantly popular with everyone.  Who doesn't want to highfive the mascot.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked _"I like them but would never wear one" _because they're cool and all, but they seem like they'd be more trouble then they're worth. They cost a lot of money (and time even if you're making it yourself) it might get damaged, it looks REALLY uncomfortable (I'm vey claustrophobic, and I've had instances where my cloths were even scaring me) and it seems like there are very few instances where you would get to where it out in public aside from Halloween and the occasional furry convention. 

I do love the ears and tail, though =3 I'm making a set for Halloween, and maybe just to wear around for fun! My boyfriend even considered commissioning a set of paw gloves and slippers for me =3I would wear those things (Ears, tail, paws) in public without much trepidation =3


----------



## Fidge (Oct 4, 2008)

Personally, I love them. Cute, amusing, funny. They always seem to bring a smile to the majority of the crowd. I have a partial suit, and when I wore it at Rocket City FurMeet, it was alot of fun interacting with other furs to amuse others. I'm not connecting with my inner animal or anything, I'm just in for it for the acting and entertaining people.

Acting, in general, is a loved hobby of mine. I'm involved in local plays here all the time.

The reason why I love furry characters in general is you can do so much designing-wise, and they're easily likeable. You can add little animal mannerisms, but they're still human.

I don't wear my suit at all for the scritching or yiffing or whatever. To be quite honest, I try to avoid all that as much as possible. It's rather freaky, and makes me feel really uncomfortable when random people come up to me and start petting me. :/ 

I think CSI totally slandered every furry's name, and it's a shame, cause everybody I have met at cons are extremely nice and talented.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Oct 4, 2008)

I voted "I love them and want one".

I doubt I'd want a full suit, it'd probably get too hot for me but when I get the money I'll be getting a head and hand paws, already comissioned a tail.


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 4, 2008)

I think they seem like a lot of fun.  I'm obsessed with the idea of bringing characters to life, so that's part of it.  I also have something of a dramatic side and would find it fun to 'play' a character.  I have no interest in them beyond fun cons and maybe events where kids could have fun tugging on 'em, and no money to get one since I'd have to go all out; I'm extremely picky about quality.

I think they can seem really dumb if not made well, but that's the artist in me.  Also I see it only as a hobby (or not even) rather than a lifestyle.  ..unless you make your living off making and selling them. XD

But  yeah.  Unless I honestly had the money to burn, I don't think I would invest in one because I simply wouldn't wear it enough.  It'd probably be a con/furry-event only thing for me.  ...but I would definitely draw in exchange for somebody buying me a partial suit. :B


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't like them. At all.


----------



## Althea (Oct 4, 2008)

I voted I like them but would never wear one. I have asthma, and I'd be scared of being too hot in there and having an asthma attack O.O It also seems really really hot in there too. But I'd like to wear ears n tails and paw gloves ^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 4, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I picked _"I like them but would never wear one" _because they're cool and all, but they seem like they'd be more trouble then they're worth. They cost a lot of money (and time even if you're making it yourself) it might get damaged, it looks REALLY uncomfortable (I'm vey claustrophobic, and I've had instances where my cloths were even scaring me) and it seems like there are very few instances where you would get to where it out in public aside from Halloween and the occasional furry convention.
> 
> I do love the ears and tail, though =3 I'm making a set for Halloween, and maybe just to wear around for fun! My boyfriend even considered commissioning a set of paw gloves and slippers for me =3I would wear those things (Ears, tail, paws) in public without much trepidation =3



When I first became active in the Furdom...I said that exact same thing. I would never wear a fursuit.....but I have found things to have changed because not only do I now make them, but I wear them.

I'm just saying, some people start out fearing it for those same reasons you state. But, it take a bold step to try it, and you may or may not find the fun of having one on, worth the discomfort. You can get well made comfortable ones...you just have to look around or do it yourself.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 4, 2008)

I kinda don't like em' they give furs a sort of bad name and they kinda scare me XD


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 4, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> I kinda don't like em' they give furs a sort of bad name and they kinda scare me XD



CSI and such gave the suits a bad name which in turned gave the fandom a bad name since alot of non furs think all furries have fursuits and do that kinda stuff with them.

then again really poorly made suits, obvious gender bender suits (big and taill with wide shoulders and boobs= likely male) and big fat guys in suits don't help the image. 

but then again poorly made suits are usually home made attempts and ya have to give them credit for trying. 
and the big fat guy fursuits are not so bad if it is a panda, or an elephant or somthing that is fat (at one con there was a super fat red pands suit, to my shock and amazement up in the headless lounge i discovered the suit was padded and inside was a HELLA skinny dude!!!!) 
as for cross dresser suits, well i live near san fransisco and such things don't bother me at all (its better than a beard in a dress with a padded bra)


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't like the idea of a grown man in a suit running around and you can't tell about him, me being young I don't like the idea of not knowing who I am with...It can make a dangerous situation. Also Yeah CSI was a load of BS I know but still think about it humans wanting to be animals a little odd to me and if you look inside perhaps to you unless you mind has wrapped around it for so long. Not meaning to offend anyone but this is from a non-furry point of view I am not a true furry so...I dunno, Perhaps one day my eyes shall open to the light and I shall turely see all things furry.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 4, 2008)

Voted "I like them but would never wear one".  Well, I do like them, but I would also be tempted to wear one.  I think it would be kinda fun.  ^.-.^


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 4, 2008)

I think they're a pretty nifty art form and way of expressing one's self, but I don't think I'd wear one.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

Clafier said:


> I think they're a pretty nifty art form and way of expressing one's self, but I don't think I'd wear one.



What if it was a bird?

That could shoot electricity?


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 5, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> I don't like the idea of a grown man in a suit running around and you can't tell about him,




what about girls in fursuits? 
i suit when ever i get the excuse, as does my sister.
(but then how do you know the person inside is female? even obvioulsy female suits can contain a male)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> I don't like the idea of a grown man in a suit running around and you can't tell about him, me being young I don't like the idea of not knowing who I am with...It can make a dangerous situation. Also Yeah CSI was a load of BS I know but still think about it humans wanting to be animals a little odd to me and if you look inside perhaps to you unless you mind has wrapped around it for so long. Not meaning to offend anyone but this is from a non-furry point of view I am not a true furry so...I dunno, Perhaps one day my eyes shall open to the light and I shall turely see all things furry.



Tch.....Why does it always have to be implied it is a man running around in one? Like Beastcub pointed out, what about girls?

Damn you, furry fandom. You're population of guys overshadows us poor girls.


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't mind them on other people.  I've never worn a full fursuit myself, and am not sure yet if I want to, but I love wearing ears and tails and paws.


----------



## wettfox (Oct 5, 2008)

i voted i love them and i want one cuz i think it makes me complete.
getting in one would be like being myself(i stil dont have one @!#$ :-|.
and the hole scary part how can a happy animal wich is loved by the majorety be scary (exept the not knoing who,s in it part;-)).
but i like them and they are indeed a nice form of art.
isnt expression the mane part of art?


----------



## Fidge (Oct 5, 2008)

_"CSI and such gave the suits a bad name which in turned gave the fandom a bad name since alot of non furs think all furries have fursuits and do that kinda stuff with them.

then again really poorly made suits, obvious gender bender suits (big and taill with wide shoulders and boobs= likely male) and big fat guys in suits don't help the image."

_Totally agree. 100%.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

I've always thought they were weird, and I think it would be pretty awkward chillin' with someone who was wearing an animal costume.
But, hey, if that's what you're into.
They can definitely be well-made, that's for sure.


----------



## wettfox (Oct 6, 2008)

ya know for outsiders its always wierd to see someone do something there not doing. but hey if we feel good in animal suits why not ?


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 6, 2008)

I would get a suit if I could afford one, but for now I shall stick with getting cat ear hats and collars. Maybe a tail if I can drum up the money.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 6, 2008)

I voted "I love them and want one" probably just a partial one but havent decided


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 6, 2008)

I like fursuits and want one eventually.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 6, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> I would get a suit if I could afford one, but for now I shall stick with getting cat ear hats and collars. Maybe a tail if I can drum up the money.



It's a good idea to wait until you can actually afford it, before getting or commissioning a suit. It's be nice and all to have one...but you would't want it to run you into debt or make you go hungry for a few months.


----------



## wettfox (Oct 6, 2008)

ive got a collar 
im being submissive lately 
its just a regular dog collar and i love it 
pitty i dont have a boyfriend yet :'(


----------



## wettfox (Oct 6, 2008)

im not creaming fot someone to take me dont worry ...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 6, 2008)

wettfox said:


> ive got a collar
> im being submissive lately
> its just a regular dog collar and i love it
> pitty i dont have a boyfriend yet :'(



You don't need to have a boyfriend in order to wear a collar.

I know some people see collars as a "Ownership/submission" thing but it doesn't have to be that way.

I wear a collar because it sort of signifies the furrie part of me, and another part of me, that has no sense of direction. I am like a dog in that aspect. When I go out with my friends to places they can easily find me...the just look for the sound of the bell. I kind of disappear in crowds because I'm so short, but, meh.

Collars go well with fursuits though. Especially partials because you can tuck in the nape of the neck on the head, put a collar on, and then you don't have to worry about the nape coming up while you are running around.


----------



## Onyxemberus (Oct 6, 2008)

Depending on the quality, that may just be quite an enjoyable thing. Though sadly.. the price can jump so high ya can't see it... if thatmakes any sense.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 6, 2008)

Getting a partial from Beastcub, eventually. The prices and suits are just so amazing! <3
Since I don't have something specific for my character, I'll just let em go crazy with it. ^.^
I'm still not sure if I want semi-realistic or toony, though.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 7, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> getting too specific (cannot change poll or i would....)
> 
> if a friend handed you a suit and said "here wear this and come to a con with me" and you would wear it then pick "i love them and want one"



Ah, alright. If the option were there, I'd say it's fine. I wouldn't be excited to wear one, but I wouldn't hate it either. It would just be uhh...Fine?

(Figured I'd make my response more in-depth.)


----------



## Beetlecat (Oct 7, 2008)

I picked the first one.. but I admit that many fursuits still scare me. If a mascot just walked up to me on the street, I'd be gone in an instant. If I know who is under the suit, then it's all good. But I'd still rather talk to a regular human (unless I'm also in suit since then I can't really talk anyways)

I actually started making fursuits first and wearing them was more of an afterthought (well.. I have it. I might as well use it) and it's only very recently that I've gotten more into the fursuiting side of things - wearing the fursuit for the sake of the performance and not purely to show off my art.

If I did not make fursuits, I have no idea if I could or would want to buy one. So I kinda hesitate on the 'love them' part since I do enjoy wearing mine, but I'm also very happy to take it off when I'm tired and sweaty and sore and they are a lot of bother with upkeep and cleaning and such.

So for now I'll leave it at 'I own and enjoy wearing them occasionally' XD


----------



## wettfox (Oct 7, 2008)

trpdwarf youre right in that sence and indeed its conviniant peeple recognise you faster with it on then not to have it on.
and about the boyfriend thing ( not to be protective and all) i meant just so he could jank me to the side and romanticly kiss me or something 
but i love to wear it to it feels like a lifetime hug around my neck it feels safe when im wearing the collar


----------



## xiath (Oct 7, 2008)

If you would have asked me when I was about 10-14, I would have voted_ keep them the **** away from me!_ because I hated them greatly.  If I saw a character at Disney land for example, I would not look in that direction and I would try and steer my family away from the character.  I don't know if I would really call it a fear of the suites exactly, but I just did not like them.  

Nowadays, they don't bother me and I will willingly walk up to a person in suit and have our picture taken, and my goal is to find a way to ask my parents if I can commission a fursuit and then go to a con.  I think it would be so much fun to be in a suit.  I would find wearing a fursuit to be a great way to express myself because no one can actually see you and you can just let loose (to a degree, lets not get crazy now) and just have fun.  I also would like the added challange of not being able to talk (I know you can talk in suit, but I would find it funner not to talk) would be fun, it would be like charades with an indefinite end.


----------



## wettfox (Oct 7, 2008)

xiath how old are you ?
and when one hasnt done something before he wil not expect the negative sides of it it can be pretty hot in htere youle need to be fit to be in one and the no good 10 10 vision wont work either but since i dont have one either  i wil have to say that im also loocking foreword into getting in my own suit


----------



## wettfox (Oct 7, 2008)

*(kinda contredictive huh?)


----------



## xiath (Oct 7, 2008)

wettfox said:


> xiath how old are you ?
> and when one hasnt done something before he wil not expect the negative sides of it it can be pretty hot in htere youle need to be fit to be in one and the no good 10 10 vision wont work either but since i dont have one either  i wil have to say that im also loocking foreword into getting in my own suit


Why do you nee do know?  You are all internetz spies! <.< >.>...  I am 16.

I know that there are many downsides to fursuiting.  I have known for a while that a fursuit can reach temperatures of 120 degrees F within a few minutes.  I think I would be fine as long as I was well hydrated at least one day before a planned suited outing (side fact: did you know you should actually drink a gallon of water a day?  More if you are sweating a lot [like fursuiting]) and making sure not to push myself to stay in suit more then is safe and take a break for water.  I actually plan on getting a half suit for my first suit because it is cheeper, and I would guess that it would be a little bit cooler, even though I can imagine that the head is the hottest part anyways.  As for being fit, I have time to get back into shape again.

with the horrible field of view.  I think that it would be a smart idea for any suiter to have a non-suiting friend 'spot' for you so you don't take somones head off by getting a little too much into character or making dominoes out of people who are lined up for something.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 7, 2008)

I love 'em and really want one. the amount of effort put into them... is amazing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2008)

wettfox said:


> trpdwarf youre right in that sence and indeed its conviniant peeple recognise you faster with it on then not to have it on.
> and about the boyfriend thing ( not to be protective and all) i meant just so he could jank me to the side and romanticly kiss me or something
> but i love to wear it to it feels like a lifetime hug around my neck it feels safe when im wearing the collar


 
I think, a collar can be what ever you really want it to be so long as you don't try to force it to be only about that thing. I sort of definitely associate the collar with an aspect of the fandom.

I think though, that we should let this line of discussion dead end now because it is slightly off topic.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2008)

xiath said:


> Why do you nee do know?  You are all internetz spies! <.< >.>...  I am 16.
> 
> I know that there are many downsides to fursuiting.  I have known for a while that a fursuit can reach temperatures of 120 degrees F within a few minutes.  I think I would be fine as long as I was well hydrated at least one day before a planned suited outing (side fact: did you know you should actually drink a gallon of water a day?  More if you are sweating a lot [like fursuiting]) and making sure not to push myself to stay in suit more then is safe and take a break for water.  I actually plan on getting a half suit for my first suit because it is cheeper, and I would guess that it would be a little bit cooler, even though I can imagine that the head is the hottest part anyways.  As for being fit, I have time to get back into shape again.
> 
> with the horrible field of view.  I think that it would be a smart idea for any suiter to have a non-suiting friend 'spot' for you so you don't take somones head off by getting a little too much into character or making dominoes out of people who are lined up for something.



A spy in my Furaffinity? Where? Where?

It is true that you end up drinking a lot of liquids when in costume. That is so smart to hydrate a day before planning to go around in costume. That is a good thing for you to bring up. I found that having a Camel Pack in a bag, and giving it to my spot while running around at AC helped me stay hydrated at all times. If a wanted a drink of water, I stuffed the tube into my fursuit's mouth and was able to take a gulp of good, fresh, cold water.

It's more than that though. You have to cut back on certain kinds of liquids before suiting up. Drinking energy drinks, or lots of pop or suger packed juice will really mess you up if you are suiting up. So it is best to drink things like water, or gatorade, or Vitaminwater.....something that is light and easy on your stomach and body.

Also you have to pay attention to your food intake. Your body's metabolism kicks up when you suit. I found that if I eat a huge bowl of rice, prior to suiting, my stomach has digested the rice completely within the hour. Then I am starving again. So you have to find foods that will keep your body going.

About the spot....that is a wonderful thing to do when you choose to go suiting. It is very nice to have a spot with you, who will be your eyes for you. I would imagine it is fun for the spot. I was lucky to have a kick-ass spotter for my time at AC2008. A good spot can be the difference between enjoying your time in costume, and completely bombing it.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 7, 2008)

for heat reasons i have a pocket sewn in the chest of my suit that i put a large "gel" ice pack in, it lasts about and hour.

i also have a battery powered fan in all my masks excpet my cat PurrsnicKitty because most of her face is mesh and i honestly do not need one its so well ventilated (and vision is excellent! and can be worn with my glasses no problem)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> for heat reasons i have a pocket sewn in the chest of my suit that i put a large "gel" ice pack in, it lasts about and hour.
> 
> i also have a battery powered fan in all my masks excpet my cat PurrsnicKitty because most of her face is mesh and i honestly do not need one its so well ventilated (and vision is excellent! and can be worn with my glasses no problem)



The heads Zeke and I make are a bit too small and petite to ever run a battery operated fan. We compensate though by having hollow muzzles though that help heat escape the head instead of building up.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 7, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> The heads Zeke and I make are a bit too small and petite to ever run a battery operated fan. We compensate though by having hollow muzzles though that help heat escape the head instead of building up.



i build wolf muzzles hollow up top so i can fit a fan in and the edge of the fan is flush with the lip line

i use the "O2 cool necklace fan" as the blades are at the top of the battery case not the side so the air blows into the mask rather than circulating the air in front of your face.

i also heard you can convert tiny CPU fans to be battery operated....but i am lucky to get a VCR to work let alone figure out how to do that -_-


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i build wolf muzzles hollow up top so i can fit a fan in and the edge of the fan is flush with the lip line
> 
> i use the "O2 cool necklace fan" as the blades are at the top of the battery case not the side so the air blows into the mask rather than circulating the air in front of your face.
> 
> i also heard you can convert tiny CPU fans to be battery operated....but i am lucky to get a VCR to work let alone figure out how to do that -_-



I don't think we build our heads in a way that that would work, for us.
Well, most of ours are hollow up top, not just the wolf ones. It's just that we use it for breathing through the nose with our noses, and I'm not so certain I'd want a fan in the way.

I'd love to be able use a tiny CPU fan but that doesn't block the entire cavity....but that would require talking to someone who knows about these things. Zeke electrocutes herself if she tries to work with wiring, and....I don't know anything about it. I should do some research into it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't think we build our heads in a way that that would work, for us.
> Well, most of ours are hollow up top, not just the wolf ones. It's just that we use it for breathing through the nose with our noses, and I'm not so certain I'd want a fan in the way.
> 
> I'd love to be able use a tiny CPU fan but that doesn't block the entire cavity....but that would require talking to someone who knows about these things. Zeke electrocutes herself if she tries to work with wiring, and....I don't know anything about it. I should do some research into it.



If I get shocked, that means it worked!

But because of the technique, you'd have to be wary of condenastion and the fact that Balaclava heads are SKIN tight.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If I get shocked, that means it worked!
> 
> But because of the technique, you'd have to be wary of condenastion and the fact that Balaclava heads are SKIN tight.



Oh really?

That much is true....very true.


----------



## wettfox (Oct 8, 2008)

getting shocket with 12 volts? damn you must have some low resistense skin better check up on that 
+ if anyone wants some electronics shematics just ask me  im youre (sorda) hardware guy for the peeple who want oudio or cooling or leds in there suits (ya never know ...) just ask me


----------



## Talvi (Oct 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What if it was a bird?
> 
> That could shoot electricity?








?

I'm ambivalent towards it, but I think if you're gonna dress up, go the whole way with a full fursuit rather than just some ears or a tail or whatever...


----------



## Nubar (Oct 15, 2008)

Ive always been very intrigued with fursuiting. I'm in the process of crafting my first suit and I am so excited to wear it out for the first time. I've always been in to wearing weird clothes to intentionally turn heads.. but with a fursuit its not that.It is much deeper than that, i can relate to others when it comes to this it makes me so happy that there are other furs out there who are proud of who they  are and take pride in it. I think a suit is certainly a creative outlet and there are no two identical suits just like there are no two identical suiters.  I will say, im not in love with every suit i see, but i am in love to the dedication that the owner puts in to it and that definite aura of joy that resonates from someone in their suit.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 16, 2008)

I voted love & want.



Kittiara said:


> I think they seem like a lot of fun.  I'm obsessed with the idea of bringing characters to life, so that's part of it.  I also have something of a dramatic side and would find it fun to 'play' a character.  I have no interest in them beyond fun cons and maybe events where kids could have fun tugging on 'em, and no money to get one since I'd have to go all out; I'm extremely picky about quality.



Yeah. Me too. Though I can't do heat without launching into some sort of coughing fit (damn my lungs), I have been thinking up designs for a _really_ elaborate partial suit... Lots of paint... a bit of that skin putty stuff... We'll see. It'll be a bit cheaper too, which is always good when you have no money...


----------



## mattprower08 (Oct 17, 2008)

I voted 'love them and would like one'. They are awesome and it just looks like a lot of fun to be in one, but whilst that stands, there is also the problem of heating up quite quickly and keeping hydrated and such(as already said)


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 17, 2008)

i picked "love them but never wear one."

at the moment, i'm more of a wear-a-tail-and-ears-and-if-i-had-them-paws kind of guy.

i do really like well-made fursuits, though. i just don't know that i want to wear a mask and fullsuit and whatnot.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 18, 2008)

statistics show we are all poor.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish I could make one... but then everyone would think I'm weird and I don't know how to to begin with.  XD


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm planning on building mine once i move out of my parents house.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a new opinion to add about fur-suits after browsing on Youtube.

About those Boobsuits....who the fuck thought it was a good idea to take a boob-suit out into general public, during non con related times, to be around children?

Those Boobsuits....should be for conventions and for in the home only. When you start taking it out into the general public you are selfishly endangering the image of fur-suiters and the fandom.

At a con, it's one thing. If the kids there don't understand it, chances are the adults do and can explain it. Outside a con, people are not going to understand it. Therefore they are going to demonize it, and what it is associated with. Don't we already get enough of that?

I understand being proud that you got a costume(and that different people have different tastes, but there is a time and a place for the costumes and for certain costumes such as Boobsuits....that time and place is severely limited. Come on furries, think of your fellow members before you do this kind of crap.

Kudos to those who get which individual I am talking about, sorry if I'm not willing to namedrop.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 20, 2008)

I really don't like them, but then again I'm not prejudice; I hate all cosplay in general.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 20, 2008)

They are fun to dress up in, nice and warm, and kids love em! People would want to take pics of you and thier kids if you go out in public wearing it.

But If I am going to spend my money on a suite that covers my whole body its going to be a Power Ranger suit. lol Thats just me, tho. Plus if I ever wore a fur suit around my dogs they would attack me and use me as a chew toy.


----------



## wettfox (Oct 20, 2008)

wow boob-suits yeah you got them to and around kids no thats not a good idea thats like wearing a anatomicly correct siut while being around children 
heey mom whats that long pink thing comming out his middel (shokt face ) oeh its a pippi (running away)aaaaaaah
but evry one has there own tastes and there own vision on realety about what exepteble or not 
and indeed it dameges the fandom and how peeple look down upon us (some of us are just trieng to servive)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 20, 2008)

wettfox said:


> wow boob-suits yeah you got them to and around kids no thats not a good idea thats like wearing a anatomicly correct siut while being around children
> heey mom whats that long pink thing comming out his middel (shokt face ) oeh its a pippi (running away)aaaaaaah
> but evry one has there own tastes and there own vision on realety about what exepteble or not
> and indeed it dameges the fandom and how peeple look down upon us (some of us are just trieng to servive)



Imagine setting up a child to be further terrified for the rest of their life of costumes because someone decided to run around outside in a neighborhood wearing a costume with giant tits added to them.

Yeah, everyone has their different tastes and different realities but some things are just common sense. I wish more people would use their common sense before doing things that could negatively affect the fandom.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 20, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I have a new opinion to add about fur-suits after browsing on Youtube.
> 
> About those Boobsuits....who the fuck thought it was a good idea to take a boob-suit out into general public, during non con related times, to be around children?
> 
> ...



tell me, was it a dragon? 

and yeah boobsuits need to stay at obvious furry events or at home unless they are small and more like sudgestive lumps because even kids cartoon characters have sudgestive lumps.

 the only way i can see making a boobsuit public friendly would be putting on a baggy breast cancer awareness shirt to cencor it and also serve as an excuse that people will be able to conclude upon seeing it "why does the dragon have... oh wait i see its some kind of strange breast cancer mascot"

i worry more about what the parents would think than the kids because things like boobs blow right over a little kids head. as i kid i walked in on my much older sister-in-law making cards and i thought the cards had "owls with wedding viels over their eyes" and she began laughing her ass off and would not tell me what was so funny....and well, umm they were bachelor party cards, i figured out why the fug she was laughing so hard when i was about 13.

but yeah, boobs beyond maybe an A-cup need to stay away from public places


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 20, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> tell me, was it a dragon?
> 
> and yeah boobsuits need to stay at obvious furry events or at home unless they are small and more like sudgestive lumps because even kids cartoon characters have sudgestive lumps.
> 
> ...



Maybe it was a dragon, and maybe it wasn't. I will refrain from giving a definite answer because I don't want this to be seen as a "I'm attacking an individual". It is the idea behind it that slightly infuriates me.

However the person in question is just another reason for me to at least refuse to make such costumes. I wouldn't want people to associate all of my work based on one individual who chooses to not use common sense. So I can understand the unease you expressed in an earlier thread about Boobsuits.

That said a Breast Awareness event would be the perfect and perhaps only non fur related event in which is okay to show up in a boob-suit perhaps with a shirt over the giant boobs that is related to the event.

Don't you think the kids would at least ask? Ask their parents? Then it would be the parents you would have to worry about. How would they view it. How would they react? What would they do? If the parents are anything like the less than intelligent Hockey Moms, and they sniff out the source of the costume, all the sudden we, the fandom, will have a mess of overzealous hockey mom's targeting us. Frankly, that's not attention we really need.

I remember being at AC2008 and seeing for the first time a Boobsuit....at first I thought....huh? Then I was able to get over it, it's the furrie fandom, you can expect oddities like that here at a con. That and I had also thought and commented to a friend, those kind of costumes probably only show up at cons because the owners would be smart enough to not take them out into the general public during non-con related times.

As for the story, we kids were quite naive growing up, weren't we? I kind of miss that innocence.

I wonder, what does everyone else think about it? Should Boob-suits be confined to furrie conventions and breast awareness events?


----------



## Sernion (Oct 20, 2008)

My thoughts on fursuits was and is still "meh" since the day I've found about the Fandom.
But I'll probably enjoy wearing ears, tails and receive free hugs from fursuiters.


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 21, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmmm...I remember growing up as a little kid people in costume scared me. I was terrified witless to the point where I would not sit on Santa's lap, or go see the Easter Bunny.
> 
> Things have changed a lot since then. For the people who are terrified of them it, it might be that they are a bit like what I was as a kid. As a kid, I didn't know who was behind the costume and I knew the costume had a human inside. Not knowing who is inside, is what scared me.
> 
> Now of course I find the whole thing very fun and interesting. Funny how that turned out, huh? I was terrified of mascots as an adult I adore them, when done properly. In any case....those are my thoughts. I'm too tired to think of any thing else to say.


I am responding to your comment about not knowing who the person is.

People in fur suits are like when Species 8472 genetically altered themselves to look human in "In the Flesh." Everyone LOOKED human, but Chakotay knew they weren't. They were simulating earth to practice their disguises for their invasion. 
http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/VOY/episode/103771.html

Tuvok pretended to be one of Tieran's guards in order to sneak in and use the synaptic stimulator against Tieran. It didn't work, but He looked the same as any other guard while in the uniform(the uniform covered the face).
http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/VOY/episode/68938.html


----------



## mmmke (Oct 21, 2008)

im deathly afraid >.>


----------



## wettfox (Oct 21, 2008)

ya know we have come  to point where almost evrything is exepteble(since the 40-50s eara) maby if we just wait.
let peeple think about it and let our kids setle in with it that boobsiuts would be acsepetble.
but that time is not now if we just wait long enough every boobsuit wearer could one day frollick outside as they please.
but the breast canser awearniss is a great thing to go to with a boobsuit but woulnt you wanna make one boob smaller then the other or just make one boob to realy make a statement?


----------



## XoPp (Oct 22, 2008)

in my opinion they are sorta silly 
i guess i could wear one myself, the only parts that i wouldn't like too much is the head, lower body and thighs.

i saw a pic of someone with a half full suit that lacked the body, instead he was wearing orange t shirt and gray shorts to the ankles. that suit was pretty win even though he had the head part.
that's something i could wear too.

i dont want to post the pic because idk if im allowed to.


what comes to just tails and ears, they are cool.
and hands are awe too


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 23, 2008)

Fursuits are awesome! It's the ultimate way of being furry! And they're so cool to wear!


----------



## wettfox (Oct 25, 2008)

i love fursuits to (allot !!) there like upgrades 

LONG LIVE THE ALMIGHTY UPGRADE


----------



## XanderJL (Oct 26, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Fursuits are awesome! It's the ultimate way of being furry! And they're so cool to wear!


agree, im in the process of making one right now... basically winging it, but oh well. Spent a whole morning and only finished one paw(got distracted by the Tv)..


----------



## Reconwulf (Oct 31, 2008)

I think they are the best things ever.....now if only i can get my hands on one X3


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 31, 2008)

Personally, I don't like them. I find most of those I saw pretty ugly. I wouldn't say a word if a friend of mine poped up with one though. I'm just saying that I'll never spend a penny on fursuits. I don't even have a fursona to begin with anyways.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm kindof neutral on fursuits; leaning more towards "Teh Awesome!"
Though I find it quite weird to be in public with one.

I'm actually planning on making my own fursuit, along with commisioning once I move out from my mom's place and get a place with my mate.
I'm uberly good at building things, and have mostly done a half-suit head for myself, but stopped since it started looking much more like a canid than an otter.

I really don't like the maskotey look of some fursuits, and prefer the somewhat more realistic, or the somewhat cartooney ones that have good proportions to the size of the head, and no baggy fur that gives it away that it's a suit.

Once I make my fursuit; I'll deffinately never wear it in public or anything like that. Just cons and stuff.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 4, 2008)

ah wehl its all about the person self ya know .
its a mysticle bond between human and fabrik bonded by fantasy and the urg to be something you dont want to be.
w elive in a hard word these days some dont though but what kan you do about it besides surgery that would be the only and ultimate way of getting the job done .
but weve found siuts to do the job just right .
or havent we ???


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like looking at them, and I'm interested in their construction... but truthfully I'm a bit scared of actually wearing one 

I'm fat, and out of shape, so the threat of heat stroke is a bit more hazardous than I want to risk


----------



## Jax (Nov 10, 2008)

I  would want one, but this is Texas and it is bloody well hot most of the time. That said, I would have to build one old gray muzzle Jax. Don't mind showing my persona but even my furry side is north of fifty...


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like one, but alas no money.
And I'm not gonna say why the idea of me making anything is hazardous to even think about.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am in the process of making a fursuit. I would get one made but I dont have a lot of money on a professional made suit. Once I do have enough money, I am getting one made.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 10, 2008)

I love them and would want one. The only problem is, I want one that's deterous, not bulky like most are. Something close to form fitting. After all, I want to prowl as a lynx, leap like a lynx, dance like a jelicle cat...I mean, lynx...
>.>
<.<


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 10, 2008)

I think they're alright. Very few I've seen, I jump and get all crazy for. I'm more of the fans of the slightly more realistic, not mascotesque types. More form fitting and proportional. I remember seeing one of the female suits. Can't remember what it was, but I remember it involved puppets or something, Think it was on some show or whatever, and this other video I saw of two guys in suit that were flipping out and doing gymnastics and such, both being totally badass.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> I love them and would want one. The only problem is, I want one that's deterous, not bulky like most are. Something close to form fitting. After all, I want to prowl as a lynx, leap like a lynx, dance like a jelicle cat...I mean, lynx...
> >.>
> <.<



I have to agree with you there. Personally I too prefer to have a suit that is more form fitting because bulky isn't my thing.


----------



## Shiron Mana (Nov 14, 2008)

i love fursuits and i wanna buy one but i dunno then


----------



## Tanner (Nov 14, 2008)

I like fursuits, but I don't own one.  I thought about making one, but I would most-likely make some evil creation that would attempt to eat me.  And I don't have the moneys to buy one right now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 14, 2008)

i dont want one^^
but they look nice on you guys n gals! a little weird but nice^^


----------



## Mahzes (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't got anything against them in the least, but they're not really my thing, so I can't say I'd wear one myself.

That, and I'm pretty heat-sensitive (I wear shorts and a T-shirt most of the year), so I think I'd die after a few minutes if I ever did. D=


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

I want a fursuit but I'm really picky about them.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 16, 2008)

They're adorable, but I don't think I could ever wear one. I wouldn't mind ears and a tail, however.


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 16, 2008)

I think fursuits look really fun, I would love to get one have to save up my money though


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 16, 2008)

To my opinion, fursuit are cool hehe, i actualy want an partial suit  But il wait to leave home and try to make one myself xD


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 16, 2008)

I REALLY want one. It would be fun to wear it around. To be more like I always wished, even if I have seen some that seem goofy, I'm looking for the perfect suit, but, that seems imposible...maybe paws and a tail with casual clothes and a head piece would work.


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 18, 2008)

I like them.  For me it's less of I want to be my character, and more of... I can act like a dumbass and will look less retarded in a cute animal costume. XD

I've always loved dressing up.. Halloween, Larping, or even Anime conventions...  Then I found furry, and was like ooo more dressing up! XD


----------



## wettfox (Nov 20, 2008)

yep where basicly all giant dres up dolls 
but we dress ourselfs up 
wheeeeeee 
not to sound childish but i just love juming around like a nut with a tail


----------



## czgoldedition (Nov 23, 2008)

I got into the fandom having drawn furry/anthropomorphic artwork from a very young age onward and made my first fursuit four years ago... I've made six suits since in the past year and a half (three of them for other people, taking fursuit commissions is now a part-time job for me) and I've gotta say that fursuits are now my absolute favorite part of being a furry. It's a wonderful art form - creating, in essence, a living sculpture - and I really enjoy wearing them and acting in them. I definitely feel more free and relaxed in suit than out of suit.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 23, 2008)

Wanted one after I got over the shock of seeing the CSI episode. I had NO idea this ever existed until then.
  The fursuits are really the only thing I like about this whole furry mess. I like some of the artwork. ANd I do very little at cons other than take pics and wear my suit.
It's a lot of fun to wear. It's a chance to be something else. Just choose carefully. I chose a really affordable , well built and cute toony one. But I have come to realize that it isn't me. You need to get one that fits your personality. SOmething you feel you can play the part of what the character looks like.
   Heat is an issue. Especially since the fur mine is made out of is lined with suede (was glued to it , came that way). It is very heavy and does not breathe at all. Being a mechanic formerly from maryland has condidtioned me to the heat. SO thats not an issue for me.
    I love to hug them. I love being hugged by them. It's like real life cartoon characters or living stuffed animals. It's in a way a dorky fantasy. But it fun. I have never regtretted buying mine. I just wish my truck didn't have to get hit for me to afford it.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 25, 2008)

ya know its a pity the word furry now these days has so many meanings 
but it also makes it very special;P


----------



## Defiant (Nov 26, 2008)

Furry can go in more directions than a plane crashing into a train at full speed!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm somewhere in between "I love them and want one" and "I like them but would never wear one". I'm I fan of fursuits and I think the good ones can be really cute but I wouldn't really say I love them. And I have no desire to spend money on one but It's not like I would never wear one. I'm pretty open minded and given the opportunity, I would love to try one on. I'd be afraid I'd like it too much and then want to get one though D: NOOOOES TEH MONIES ;_; I'm super picky and if I ever wanted to get a fursuit, it would be one of the SUPER EXPENSIVE ones and I don't even care that much anyway, so... blah. If I somehow become rich, then sure, I'll buy one, but I still probably wouldn't wear it often or even more than once or twice. XD


----------



## wettfox (Nov 26, 2008)

ah well not anyone wheres them i like them becouse there coumfy(temorarely without the head ) there cudly and soft and makes me blush but also the heat and indeed the fear of loving them to much can be a scare away
+ the prise is a larg iseu not evryone has 200 to 2000 bucks lying around just for the fun of it


----------



## Defiant (Nov 26, 2008)

Price is the fail point where most come to the conclusion that they can't afford it. Sadly enough.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 27, 2008)

but making them 10$ a piece woulndt be good either :'(


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm like getting one in Xmas, I only hope it's like I've always wanted.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 30, 2008)

How do you not know if it's the one you want?? Somebody getting it for you as a gift I assume?


----------



## wettfox (Nov 30, 2008)

wow do not be angry when they come stormng in with a telletubby suite XD 
srry uhuhm 
i hope its a good one for ya


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

they are ok, great if it looks decent. and props if it looks professionally made and you made it yourself. i plan on making one eventually, i just need to buy a set of underarmor (long sleeve shirt, pants.) and some way to make a head.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I already saw it. The thing is: will they buy it?


----------



## wettfox (Dec 1, 2008)

oh :O i hope they wil 
couze youre wirth it


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 1, 2008)

wettfox said:


> oh :O i hope they wil
> couze youre wirth it


O RLY? Well, new friend.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 2, 2008)

friend ? sounds good 
youre msn i can have ?


----------

